# Gelatin contains MSG?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

There are some web sites that talk about MSG that say that gelatin contains MSG. Are you kidding??? Jello contains MSG? I've been eating a lot of Jello lately. Maybe I should stop eating it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure regular gelatin does (I can only find that on the scare people to death about MSG sites) but if they hydrolyze it then add it in it could be as any hydrolyzed or fermented protein can have that in it as a byproducts of the process.Some of the scary sites list it as hydrolyzed gelatin, and some seem to have dropped that along the way.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate doesn't list it even if all the MSG scare sites do.If you are really concerned try a week or two without Jello and see if it makes a difference.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing to looke at from your sources is what are they doing with any food that contains glutamate, which is a natural part of many foods.I think some peeps call anything with glutamate a food with MSG.I suspect since it is a part of lot of foods I'm guessing realy it is the added stuff in processed foods tht are the problem, not the normal amounts of glutamate that would be in pretty much any food with protien. Gelatin is protien, that is what makes it gel.For added MSG you might check the socium content of the food.Something like soup where they add a lot is 1000+ mgs of sodium per serving.Jello from the label I could find on the web has 70 mgs of sodium per serving. So I wouldn't be too worried.The dose makes the poison. Most anything is toxic if you stuff enough of it into you, even things you need to live.K.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Based on taste alone I can't believe it has it. Ever compare the taste of BBQ chips to Jello?


----------

